# What do you do for fun? : Things that make you feel alive



## arrow77 (Nov 26, 2007)

What do you guys do for fun? I guess for most people my age( 20, college undergrad), it would be socializing with friends, going out, eating together, etc. 

As I continue my uphill battle against SA, I have begun to ask myself this more and more. Everyday activities that keep me feeling alive include weight-training, running, and music. Doing well in school and learning new things is something that I am proud of as well. I am looking to get involved more because sometimes my life, with anxiety or not, feels so empty. Even though I have made progress in reducing the anxiety and avoidance behaviors, the emptiness in my life remains and makes it hard to keep making progress. 

So, what do you guys do? What passion do you have? What keeps you going and motivated on a regular basis? I am trying to reach out with people with similar goals or have similar interests in activities. The problem is I really don't know what I want or love anymore because I have been so used to just 'going through the motions' in doing certain activities just to fit in/


----------



## shadowsandlight (Jan 24, 2009)

Are you looking for new activities to try because you are bored with your current ones, or are you looking more for more social activities (or both)?

You mention you go running - something I am considering doing is joining a running club. I figure that it will open up the potential for socialization without that feeling of being put on the spot, because the main focus is on the activity. The group I found trains for 5Ks and even a marathon, so there is the element of working towards goals as well. Perhaps this kind of thing might be something you would enjoy, since you like running?

I really enjoy snorkeling and scuba diving. This actually has been hindered by SA, because scuba should not be done alone and I need to meet new "dive buddies". I have a family member who is really into it, but she almost always goes with a groups of people that have all been friends for years, and I was always too anxious to join them. This is something I know I need to work on. But wow, once you get under the water, it's like exploring another world. 

I like being out in nature, so I enjoy hiking and taking walks along nature trails and such. It's a nice escape to get out of the house without having to deal with society. I am trying to work up the nerve to show up for a group that does regular guided walks and hikes through a local scientific organization.

I love animals so I really like volunteering at a local animal shelter. It makes me feel good to be taking an active step to help those that need help. I thought I might be able to meet some people there too, but the funny thing is that most of the people that work there seem to have SA too. We all find it easier to hang out with the dogs and cats than other people I guess. 

I used to love to draw and paint when I was a kid, but I kind of got out of practice and developed an anxiety about not being good enough, artistic enough, creative enough, not having good ideas. I ended up one day at one of those ceramic painting places, and I was completely absorbed in it for hours, with no sense of time. Several strangers even came by to compliment my work, which felt good too. It triggered me to go out and buy paints, brushes, and canvas, and a book on art technique. I also like making jewelry. Any kind of creative project seems to focus my mind away from the anxiety. 

There's a few examples. I hope I answered your question. These might be things in which you have 0 interest, but still just some ideas.


----------



## bluebird274 (Dec 1, 2008)

*arrow77*I can relate to that feeling of emptiness. I used to have so many interests and activities, and even if I was alone, I wasn't lonely. I was creative, and enjoyed learning new things. I still have that desire.

*shadowsandlight*, that so inspiring that you learned to scuba dive. I would love to do that someday. I'm feeling really hampered by my anxiety, though, and I feel like I'm in this in between mode where I'm a lot better than I was a few months ago, but still not at a place where I can even take pleasure in anything.

It's hard especially when I loved to do a lot of interesting things, to realize I've lost that motivation and zest for life.

I have faith it will return, though.

Reading about other people's interests and imagining myself doing something similar, such as scuba diving, helps motivate me to hang in there and keep believing I can get better and someday pursue those interests.


----------



## Graye (Jan 21, 2009)

During the summer, it's gotta be running and biking. Running especially because I usually choose to do it at 11pm (you could guess why), and it feels great to force your body to work harder than it has since you woke up. Just the feeling of a cool breeze after a hot day in empty and quiet streets.

Nowadays, just going to the movies. For about two hours, I get completely immersed in another world, and leave my issues at the door.


----------



## striker (Jun 20, 2008)

In eastern thought, anxiety is too much moving energy in the nervous system

So I would say explore things that will calm you up.. 

Explore nature, : just looking at the sky, enjoying the sun, trees, mountains, the silence 
that comes with it.

Learn meditation, do yoga, (viz., master the headstand), 
learn Pranayama: I can tone down my SA level by using this for 5 mins.

Also I notice that when I play cricket (its a baseball like game) i enter into a zone where my focus is 100% on the game. Since I excel in it, I become a leader on the ground and loose my inhibitions and adds confidence that I can be the pack leader, not always crawl under the nearest desk 

so basically, find something you like or excel in and become really good at it. Others will look upto you for orders. Ultimately the goal is spread this kinda confidence/state into the rest of your time.

lastly, before I go to a bar or a place where I have to socialize, I sit in my car, put a good party song and scream my heart out without any inhibitions. Make sure the windows are up  . This is such a release & puts you in a social state.. try it.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Train for a triathlon. I love doing triathlons and the feeling you get when you cross the finish line is amazing


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Running in the cold air makes me feel alive.


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2009)

i play paintball with a group of people. one of the things i like most about playing is you get to wear a mask, so you look no different from everybody else. its fun and a rush. especially when you are part, or the reason for winning a game.

the only bad thing is after the game everyone is jovially conversing with one another about the things they did in the game and such. i dont really do that but wish i could, only when somebody says i did something to help them do i get pulled into the conversation.

expensive, but i still love playing. next year will be even better because ive got a car now to get to more of the events. always hated asking for rides from other players.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

striker said:


> Explore nature, : just looking at the sky, enjoying the sun, trees, mountains, the silence that comes with it.
> 
> Learn meditation, do yoga


Moongazing while strolling through a ravine on a breezy summer night, it's so peaceful.

Meditation/Yoga are something that I've recently taken up. You don't have to try any crazy poses just whatever works for you & a simple mantra like "Acknowledge & Release"(for upsetting feelings/emotions) or "Love & Compassion"(to lift your mood/outlook).



laura024 said:


> Running in the cold air makes me feel alive.


This is absolutely awesome, the air is so crisp.

I'm also best friends with my guitar(I play bass & drums as well), writing, playing, & recording music is very important to me, listening to it as well. When I play the sounds can speak for me & when I listen the sounds speak to me.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

DELETE POSTS! I mean NO of course not. How absurd is that. I like to spend time outdoors swimming and skating, and reading, shopping bargain stores, and DE.. cook and soft music and bubble wrap, collect practical jokes.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fun>? whats fun>?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> fun>? whats fun>?


----------



## Mike85 (Feb 3, 2009)

Crossfit. Nothing like the feeling that you're going to keel over to make you feel alive.

I like biking, hiking, powerlifting, wranglin' gators (ha, kidding. That would be illegal :um), anything to do with nature and animals, and just learning new things. I find that staying active really helps my confidence and outlook.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

striker: Pranayama helps me too... one of the only things that helps me calm down

I play piano, guitar, sing, and compose music. Of course then everyone wants me to play for them, which gives me tons of anxiety. No one seems to get that music is MY thing, not just so I can show off to everyone else! I do sing in competitions (I recently auditioned in and performed in all-county mixed chorus), but my anxiety can really hinder my performance.


----------



## StPatrick317 (Dec 4, 2008)

Lifting, Public Speaking Meetings, helping people on this forum(That doesn't make me feel alive like skydiving or something though). Thats what is current, I'm mainly focusing on getting better by doing Cognitive Therapy and finding out about how to fix Social Anxiety and Depression. 

In the past, alot of other things. Competition is the most fun though.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

snowboarding. plain and simple.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

_...I go to funerals._


----------



## bowen87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Bowl


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Listening to music. Hopefully playing music soon. 
I also want to take up running, but I need to work up to a jog first.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Kayaking and hiking. I feel alive when I'm exploring someplace new or I'm on an adventure. Last year I kayaked to an uninhabited island that was a couple of miles from shore. It was fun. I'm sure others have explored the island before, but if it is new for me then that is all that matters. I wish I had someone to share my adventures with though. This year I plan to get out more.


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

I love to exercise, take long walks, and going to gigs.

Gigs are the only massive social situation in which I feel completely comfortable and free! but I just love going into the pit, getting sweaty and listening to live music.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I like exercise too, but I wouldn't call it fun. Everything I do for fun, that isn't sex, is bad for my health or just outright dangerous.

I should read more.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Exercising makes me feel amazing. The eliptical is my friend. But I also like taking nature walks (or just walking around campus after hours, when there are less people). I also discovered this year that I really enjoy cooking.


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

sanspants08 said:


> I like exercise too, but I wouldn't call it fun. Everything I do for fun, that isn't sex, is bad for my health or just outright dangerous.
> 
> I should read more.


Well... sex is the best exercise


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

right now it is spinning class.

I am somewhat a cardio junkie and the reason why is because I think about the negative stuff that happens to me and use that anger frustration as a source of energy. So it's good all around. That's fun in a mashochistic way but fun nonethless.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

hmm lets see...studying the bible and talking to god is a definate!anything to do with god makes me feel alive.excersizing and pilates,being with family and friends,music,learning new things,singing,dancing,writing,theme parks. in the summer waterparks,jet skiing,beach,pool anything to do with sun and water is great!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Taking long walks, listening to good music, reading good books.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Playing basketball at the college gym, sprinting, jumping high, lifting weights explosively, trying to break dance, plyometrics, eating out with friends, enjoying a caffeine high, and having awesome dreams when I sleep.


----------

